# Energy Gels



## bennydorano (6 Feb 2012)

I'm thinking of trying these, never have done before but as a bigger cyclist I always find I'm hungry/struggling long before my 9/10st cycling companions are thinking about food (and I would always have prepared correctly - I'm just a hungry hoor). I have an understanding of them and when they should be used effectively. Any advice/opinions?

Also best brands, offers etc...

Thanks


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2012)

I have used them but I find the most important aspect of preparing for ride is fueling before hand. I go with porridge oats skimmed milk and honey before a ride. Gel wise I have used a few different brands Sis probably being the most common, they worked out more expensive than the powdered energy drinks containing the same level of carbs so I started using those. I now tend to stick to sugar free electrolyte tablets though unless I am going on a long ride (100k plus). I might still use a gel or energy drink, but am as likely to take a bannana some fig rolls or jelly babies.


----------



## Kestevan (6 Feb 2012)

I tend not to bother with them for 90% of riding, the cake stop is much more pleasant.
However I do carry a couple for sportive rides, and I've found them fairly good at re-energising when approaching my stamina limit.

Personally I like the High-5 gels, they're fairly runny, easy to open and digest and the taste is probably best described as "not absolutely foul".

The Zipvit ones are much thicker and need to be washed down with plenty of water.

I think the trick is to find one you like the taste of... most of them seem to be pretty much the same energy wise.


----------



## bennydorano (6 Feb 2012)

I'd imagine I wouldn't be using them overly much tbh, sort of thing I might like to carry for an emergency. I take it you wouldn't be for tossing down 2 or 3 at one time?

I had noticed the High 5 ones somewhere at a reasonable price, there was an offer on GU gels recently that I missed as well.


----------



## Broadside (6 Feb 2012)

No just use them one at a time. The packaging usually says to use 3-4 per hour but I think this is overkill for the average Joe. After 50/60 miles I tend to use 1-2 per hour on top of other foods like jelly babies, flapjack, sardines, bananas and the other usual suspects.

I use the Torq gels, I find they give me more of a kick and I actually really like the flavours they are not in the slightest bit difficult for me to take down.


----------



## Old Plodder (11 Feb 2012)

Likewise, I eat a good breakfast before going out, but seem to run out of energy before the ride is over, (carrying too much weight; trying to get it down).
I am also going to try energy drinks this year, maybe I'll carry a couple of gels like you are suggesting, just in case.


----------



## PpPete (11 Feb 2012)

On really long rides I take one with me. I aim to get by with cake stops, jelly babies, energy drinks on the whole. But if the "bonk" strikes... Torq Banoffee flavored with caffeine is almost a miracle cure. IMO they are too expensive to use as regular thing.


----------



## NotFabian (11 Feb 2012)

+1^^
A torq (the caffeinated version) gel given by a clubmate rescued me one Sunday, I bought a box after that, they are quite expensive so I don't take them hand over fist, a banana or 2 fit easily in ur pocket and you can throw the 'wrapping' away!


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Feb 2012)

Wiggle have been giving one away with my recent orders.

They must have run out of Haribo - nice way to try them out, but don't ask me what brand it was!


----------



## Sore Thumb (11 Feb 2012)

You might need to think about fuelling better before your ride, I only tend to use a bar/jell in an emergency during a ride up to 30 mile.

What do I do on a club run of 50 - 60 miles.

I have 400ml of milk in which I add 2 scoops of maximuscle protein powder with amino acids and also a couple of spoons of standard milkshake powder to add carbs. I cannot tolerate a food breakfast as it tends to try and come back up, but I tolls rate the milk.

I also take mouthfuls every so often - BEFORE i get thirsty, of energy drink that also has amino acids.

This is what works for me. But I would recommend that you check out Ben Greenfields podcasts on iTunes for better advise.

I have also heard of research that suggests that caffeine supplements during exercise only produce benefits in performance if you normally abstain from coffee at all other times. If you drink loads of coffee everyday then the effect on a training ride won't provide you with anything extra.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Feb 2012)

Your body can metabolise 67g of carbohydrate an hour, so base whatever you munch around that; ie +67g is a waste.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (12 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Your body can metabolise 67g of carbohydrate an hour, so base whatever you munch around that; ie +67g is a waste.


 
Is that even during prolonged exercise?


----------



## Svendo (12 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Your body can metabolise 67g of carbohydrate an hour, so base whatever you munch around that; ie +67g is a waste.


Can't you get a bit more in by using the Fructose metabolic path, which uses a different enzyme to the Glucose one?


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2012)

I tend to only use gels for special events when I'm wanting that extra boost. For most rides however I prefer a cafe stop or to sip energy drink and pre-hydrating before a ride.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (13 Feb 2012)

First, a small correction: having gone back and checked, I should have written "around 60g" and not "67g".


wheres_my_beard said:


> Is that even during prolonged exercise?


Are you thinking that exercise increases one's metabolism? The figure I'm quoting comes from an energy gel review, so although it doesn't specify as much, I assume that figure takes into account the effect of exercise (if any).


Svendo said:


> Can't you get a bit more in by using the Fructose metabolic path, which uses a different enzyme to the Glucose one?


Sounds like you know more about this than I do, because I hadn't considered that.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (23 Mar 2012)

i love my black cherry tourq ones there amazing taste and easy to eat kind on the stomach too!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Mar 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> First, a small correction: having gone back and checked, I should have written "around 60g" and not "67g".
> 
> Are you thinking that exercise increases one's metabolism? The figure I'm quoting comes from an energy gel review, so although it doesn't specify as much, I assume that figure takes into account the effect of exercise (if any).
> 
> Sounds like you know more about this than I do, because I hadn't considered that.


Dr Kevin Currell's(he writes for Triathlon+ mag) phd research suggests that there are two pathways for sugars to be absorbed.

SLGT1 which transports glucose based sugars like maltodextrin and GLUT5 which transports fructose. His research suggesting that use of both glucose and fructose sugars can increase carb per/hr burn to 90g. The limitation being how fast the gut can process 1 sugar type

He also suggests that caffeine content may help absorbtion rate.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Mar 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Dr Kevin Currell's(he writes for Triathlon+ mag) phd research suggests that there are two pathways for sugars to be absorbed.
> 
> SLGT1 which transports glucose based sugars like maltodextrin and GLUT5 which transports fructose. His research suggesting that use of both glucose and fructose sugars can increase carb per/hr burn to 90g. The limitation being how fast the gut can process 1 sugar type
> 
> He also suggests that caffeine content may help absorbtion rate.


 
Yep, read this too but the gel or drink must be the 2 to 1 formula in order for this approach to work. The Powerbar Isoactive range market their products as C2max and High 5 is also 2 to 1 (glucose and fructose).

I used to use Accelerade and Accel gels but have now moved on to the above drinks. Have tried the High 5 gels but they don't do much for me. What do, are the Zipvit Zv7c caffeine gels.

I also use Nuun hydration tablets before a ride which I swear by. In winter I have baked beans on toast before a ride but most of the year I have muesli with omega 3 sprinkle and a handful of Goji berries, usually with soya milk. I also have Japanese Matcha (ground) green tea which is a very slow release caffeine and has plenty of chlorophyll which is good for the red blood cells.

You might also consider beetroot juice, amazing stuff.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2012)

Svendo said:


> Can't you get a bit more in by using the Fructose metabolic path, which uses a different enzyme to the Glucose one?


yup in cycling weekly they said that fructose uses a different path to glucose so you can absorb 90 per hour with 2:1 gels and drinks,another factor is that as the energy is absorbed easier it reduces the chance of stomach cramps due to sugar overload.


----------

